# Problem z kernelem?

## AimarPL

Witam,

Na moim czystym gentoo doinstalowałem tylko apache'a, mysql, php, tcl, irssi, vsftpd ... i to chyba tyle...

Serwer działał ładnie, ale ostatnio w iptables zaktualizowalem sobie regulki i zaliczylem reboot (zapomnialem o pingach z ovh, a ze iptables takie blokowalo, zrebootowali serwer w przekonaniu ze owy nie dziala) i ... serwer juz nei wstał.

Z pomocą vKVM udalo mi się sprawdzić, co pokazuje się na ekranie podczas bootwania:

http://i42.tinypic.com/28bz5p2.jpg

ale wiele mi to nie mówi... 

Z pomocy innych osob wynika, że muszę zrobić coś z IRQ, albo że mam kernel, który juz w ogole nie nadaje sie do uzytku  :Smile: 

Jest jakis sposob naprawy w/w błędu?

Z góry dzieki za pomoc,

Pozdr,

Aimar

----------

## joi_

pewnie nie włączyłeś czegoś w kernelu - pokaż .config i napisz coś więcej o systemie

----------

## SlashBeast

mi to wyglada na niepelnosprytny initramfs.

----------

